# Baseline scan - delay in AF



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,  

Firstly let me say a big 'hello' to all you lovely ladies on here - I recognise a few names and am glad to see we are all hanging in there giving it another go!!!  

After an early m/c in Feb I've just started sniffing in preperation for a medicated FET   .  I promised myself that I wasn't going to let this take over my life as it usually does, therefore I decided not to visit FF as I usually end up sitting around all day thinking constantly about what's going on in my body...this time I'm trying to avoid doing that so haven't been on for a while...anyway, as you know, questions crop up and there is no better people to ask than the ladies on here, so here I am........

Well, basically I started sniffing 4 times on 7th April (day 21).  I got a positive on my opk on 13th April but as yet still no period.......I've got my baseline scan booked for next tuesday and I'm worried that my period won't have arrived yet.  Has this happened to anyone else? If so, what did you end up doing?

Many Thanks

Mamma x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've not had medicated FET, only natural FET and our clinic don't use OPKs only scans but thought I'd try and answer your question anyway 

If you got a +ve OPK on 13 April then you would've/should've ovulated around 36hrs later (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs)...so that would've been around 15 April....as it's only 26 April today you'd be approx 11dpo today....so possibly a little early to be expecting AF, even if you have the "average" 14 day luteal phase.

Also, if you're "sniffing" are you using Synarel ?  The downreg drugs, just as with IVF, may delay AF for a few days.

If your baseline scan isn't until next Tuesday then you've got over a week so personally I don't think you've need to start fretting just yet   On one of my IVFs (think it may even have been the first one, can't remember exactly now!), my AF was on time but it actually arrived the day before my baseline scan...I was concerned that womb lining wouldn't have shed properly and everything shutdown in time but had my baseline (admittedly not the most pleasant of experiences as it was cd2) and everythnig was absolutely fine.

Just a quick question though, as maybe I've confused myself   .....if you started DR on cd21 which was 7 April....then 13 April would've been cd27....so not sure why using OPK   Do you usually ovulate that late ?  Do you have PCOS ?  When was your AF actually due, based on you starting DR on cd21 ?

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Natasha,

So sorry, I got that completely wrong!  Honestly, I am all over the place at the mo!!! xxx

I got a positive on the opk the week before I started sniffing (i think!)  From what I can remember it was either the tuesday or wednesday, so the 30th or 31st of March and I started sniffing on the 6th or 7th April.....the reason I tested at all was because the hospital suggested waiting another month before cycling due to the m/c i had at the beginning of feb, however to avoid more storage fees I asked if i could go early ( embies storage due to expire in May) I used the opk just to confirm that my body was back to normal...i ovulated a wee bit earlier that normal but only a few days so the hospital wasn't worried and I got the all clear to start sniffing on day 21.......

I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense - I'm having an off day .........one of those days where all I can think about is how damn unlucky I am to be in this situation in the first place, and generally feeling sorry for myself......I don't know if it's a side effect of the spray but I'm up and down like a yoyo these days (I won't even admit to what I did to someones car the other day because they parked so close I had to get in the passengers side and scoot across!)  I don't know if I'm still not over the m/c or if it's just the drugs......I'm ok with things but I've just started a new job and work with a lovely girl who is just about to get married, she is 25 and has two lovely planned kids, lucky first month on both tries.....she is getting married next week and I know she wants another straight away...I couldn't bare to work so closely with someone who is expecting if this doesn't work ( we both work on reception at a health spa so are basically within 2 feet of each other 8 hrs of the day......I pray this FET works, I hope BOTH embies take and that will be my family complete.....I wan't off this rollercoaster once and for all...........   I have a wee boy who is 4 so I  know I am lucky to have the one child (took us 3 go's to get him) I count my blessings every day but he needs a brother or sister - he is so lonely.........Sorry to just babble on, I appreciate your 'virtual' ear.

Thanks again for listening

Mamma


----------

